# Specialized Shoe Fit



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello -

Curious what folks are wearing out there in Specialized shoes. Their sizing chart says...

42 - 9
43 - 10
43.5 - 10.5
44 - 11
44.5 - 11.5
45 - 12

I have some 44.5 Specialized Comp's from 1998 and they are tight - my toes go right to the tip and I can only wear thin coolmax socks. Regular "gym socks" make them too tight. No, I don't still wear these, but I tried them on to see how they fit as I was shopping for some new Defroster's. Ironically, I wear these Exustar's now in size 43 and they fit great. (https://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_542309_-1___)

I wear a 10 or 10.5 (US) shoe normally.

Do they still run "smallish"? I realize things with the shoes may have changed in the last 14 years or so... 

I found a good deal on some Defroster's on a forum in size 44, but don't want to order for fear they will be too small.

Tom


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

i know for sure that Specialized S-Works shoes fit one size tighter. 12.5 S-Works is 45.5. 

Not sure if Comp line works along the same conversion - you should be able to google this one.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

I own a pair of Specy's BG MTB shoes. I'd honestly say they fit very true to size. 

I bought mine in a size 43 Euro, which they say is a 10 US. They fit exactly on the dot. 

Not too tight, not too loose, and with a perfectly sized toe box. 

You'll enjoy em'. Mine have held up through 3 year around riding seasons of abuse, and have even been through the washing machine and still fit and perform like new. (albeit the sole is all jacked up... lol)

Good luck. 

-Matt


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Always found it odd that each brand's sizes vary so much. For example Sidi says 44 is a 10 and 45 a 10 1/2. I had to send the 45 back as I could slip a whole finger behind the shoe and heel. 44 was just right. I wear a 10.5 in US size.

I'd just say buy from a shop that will allow a no questions asked return such as Competitive Cyclist.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

osokolo said:


> i know for sure that Specialized S-Works shoes fit one size tighter. 12.5 S-Works is 44.5.
> 
> Not sure if Comp line works along the same conversion - you should be able to google this one.


I think you meant 46.5, that's what mine are (12.5/46.5)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

DLd said:


> I think you meant 46.5, that's what mine are (12.5/46.5)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I did make mistake - but 12.5 is not 46.5 but 45.5 in S-Works line.

Are yours Comp or S-Works?

I have 3 pairs of S-Works shoes that are 45.5/12.5


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Specy's shoes fit very true to size. 

Sidi's run a size big IMO. We just had this discussion in a thread a little lower.... 

I own both brands.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*found it:*



osokolo said:


> i know for sure that Specialized S-Works shoes fit one size tighter. 12.5 S-Works is 45.5.
> 
> Not sure if Comp line works along the same conversion - you should be able to google this one.


comp fits the same as S-Works.

here is the size chart by Specialized - click on the "size chart"

Specialized Bicycle Components

based on your input - if Defrosters fit true to the size - 44 should fit you fine. 44.5 in Specialized Comp is approx 43.5 in regular shoes size.

I wear 12 in Shimano and Sidi sizes. 12.5 Specialized S-Works.

hope this helps

Oggie


----------



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

After all of this, it turns out that the shoes I was looking at are not 2012, but 2011 version, so not going to buy them, anyway...thanks!

Tom


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

FWIW I jsut looked at the inside of my specialized road shoe after I got off the stationary... it is a 44 just like the sidis I just got. Wear a 10.5 street shoe.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I own two pairs of Spec shoes and mine fit true to size. Both are 43 and I usually wear size 10. Good reliable shoes.


----------



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, I am still shopping for these. I will go for them in my size if I find an online deal.


----------

